# Getting out of jury service



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi
I hope someone can help me.  My DH has been called for jury service in July.  The reason I want him to get out of it is that he runs a limited company - he is essentially self employed but we set it up as a limited company and he has work booked in for that month and there are no employees (other than him) who could do the work.  He also picks up and drops off his kids twice a week which he wouldnt be able to do if he were on jury service.  Does this sound like a valid reason for not being able to do it?  Basically there is no way we can afford for him to do it as he cannot afford to not do the jobs he has booked in as he would have to essentially give them to a competitor.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated

xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi hun

Can he not ask for it to be defered this time.  Means that he will have to do it again some other time but will help for now.

Failing that tell them I will do it    I really, really want to do jury duty but never get called up  

T xx


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

**Tashja** said:


> Hi hun
> 
> Can he not ask for it to be defered this time. Means that he will have to do it again some other time but will help for now.
> 
> ...


I loved it T  , it was a bit hard the first two trials as we had to make decisions about people's lives, but very very intresting


----------



## parkend (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Libeth,

He might be able to get it deferred, but will almost certainly have to do it at some point. Take a look at the HMCS website - there's a section on jury service, including deferrals. 

Hope this helps x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

It is possible to get a deferral or excused altogether. I know my dad managed it for work related reasons many years ago (he was a draughtsman working for a company with a military contract that was at a critical stage and he got a deferral on the grounds that they really needed him on the job at that point).

You would have to make a fairly strong case so it might be an idea to give them a call and see what they have to say and what kind of information they would need to defer: http://www.hmcourts-service.gov.uk/infoabout/jury_service/deferrals_excusals.htm

C~x

/links


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi

I'm on jury service at the minute and there are a lot of self employed people on it who have been told they have to do it no matter what. Also, I pleaded the case about lack of childcare and they weren't having any of it.    

Good luck!

Sarah x


----------

